# Charts not chartering questions



## Diamondjet (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm finding it difficult to find charts of the BVI out of Tortula since the FAA and NOAA has stopped supplying the chart #15641. Apparently this ceased at the end of April 30, 2010. The #25641 doesn't have the detail of the other chart regarding anchoring depths and as a first time/low time sailor I would like to do my homework prior to arriving in October this year.

Has anyone run into a solution? Wouldn't be the first time I've missed something. Thanks!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Diamondjet said:


> I would like to do my homework prior to arriving in October this year.
> !


hahah.... you are way better Captain than me. We are heading down to BVI next month for the first time. I was thinking to rely on the GPS and chartplotter that come with the boat, may be some last minute coaching from the charter company when we arrive.

Since BVI is not Chesapeake bay, I guess I can see the bottom before too late


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

when I rented a bareboat from Conch Charters in the BVI this past new years, this was the chart they supplied with the boat, with the comment that it was an "up to date and accurate chart" HOWEVER, the chart I received has printed in the info section that it is updated through NM 12/05, and issued March 2005.

I would have felt a little better if the chart was slightly more up to date, but then again, things don't change down there that much.

British Virgin Islands JUST UPDATED


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

rockDAWG said:


> I was thinking to rely on the GPS and chartplotter that come with the boat


I wouldn't trust that too much, the GPS on the boat I rented was an antique, and didn't have a chart plotter. It only gave your speed, heading, and coordinates.

I would strongly suggest you bring a handheld unit pre-loaded with the correct charts, that you are familiar with it's operation before you go.

That said, the only time we actually turned on our handheld was the passage from Virgin Gorda to Anegada, and back. That was just to keep track of our course over ground to ensure got to the entrance to the harbor without finding the edge of the reef. The rest of the time we simple did visual navigation, with a touch of dead reckoning thrown in. We never used the GPS built in to the boat.

bringing a GPS unit you are comfortable with and familiar with it's operation is important as a piece of safety equipment, but should not be your sole navigation tool.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

For anchoring the cruising guide is more useful than the charts. You should have one aboard or you can get one from Bluewater.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok, just want to make the wife happy, and did some HW for the trip. I am going to order this one.

Amazon.com: Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands, 14th edition (9780944428863): Nancy and Simon Scott, Ashley Scott:&#133;










Thanks Vasco, it is a good suggestion and an apparent one too.


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

Vasco said:


> For anchoring the cruising guide is more useful than the charts. You should have one aboard or you can get one from Bluewater.


Agreed, howevr I found this to be even more useful:
Amazon.com: Virgin Anchorages - 2003 Ed.: Sports & Outdoors

it's got large high resolution areial pictures of the anchorages, overlaid with info about how to make your approach, where the moorings are, and where is good to anchor. Plus when you get back it looks great on the coffee table.


----------

